# convert Lionel transformer loco to LionChief



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I enjoy challenges. I have a 4 train set up on one layout. I run two transformer trains and two LionChief trains. I have all sidings isolated and powered separately so I can bring any train on line and run it. I have an Alaska Locomotive I would like to convert to LionChief. Is that possible? Are their kits available? Seems like Lionel discourages this kind of stuff. I would also like to add a second motor to the Alaska Locomotive. Give me advice or simply tell me I am crazy.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

There are no conversion "kits" for LionChief electronics available that I am aware of, as you would need all the electronics and a separate remote unit for each locomotive.

If you wish to upgrade locomotives to remote operation, the Legacy or DCS system would need to be purchased; then you could retrofit the proper boards to your locomotives, either from the manufacturers, or third party suppliers.

Which locomotive (type of locomotive, road number or catalog number) are you inquiring about adding a second motor to?

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want command conversions, the choices are TMCC using the Electric RailRoad kits or MTH DCS using the ProtoSound 2 Upgrade kits.


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

Danpuckett i also have 4 trains on one layout 2 lion cheif and 2 xformers, i would like to see more info on your setup,i also have 2 trains on a ceiling shelf around my 16x35 room t


----------

